# Exotic Tropical Fruit Salad



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 2, 2012)

This is a favorite late Spring, early Summer Salad which is very thirst quenching and refreshing ... This can be served as a lovely salad laboral lunch or a dessert ... or as an accompaniment for a Brunch.

 EXOTIC TROPICAL FRUIT SALAD 

1 Fresh ripe Mango
2 Red Pitahayas 
4 Litchis 
1 Papaya 
4 Kiwis
1/2 Pineapple ( can be substituted for another tropical fruit )
Evoo 
Freshly ground rose and green peppercorns 
1 fresh lime or lemon
a bunch of Mint or Basil leaves minced
4 Fresh Figs 
6 Fresh Berries of Choice 

1. peel all the fruits and slice the pitahayas in half 
2. slice mango in julienne slices
3. slice kiwis and lichis in half
4. slice the figs in quarters 
5. mount the fruit salad on a large square plate 
6. serve with a drizzle of Evoo and sprinkle of rose and green pepper and a dollop of Crême Fraîche or Mascarpone 

Serve with a lovely Prosecco or other white Sparkling or Rosé Sparkling Wine.

Have a nice wkend.
Ciao.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 2, 2012)

Well now..That sounds mighty good. Gives me that tangily feelin' in my mouth just thinkin' about it. I must admit that I had no idea what a Pitahaya might be. Cactus fruit! 
Sure wish I lived near a place to find some of these exotic items.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 2, 2012)

Buonsera Hoot,

Yes, you are correct, Pitahaya is Cactus Fruit ... 

Is there a Latin American Market or Grocer close by ? They always carry tropical Mexican, Colombian and Caribbean fruits. Otherwise, substitute all the fruits that you enjoy and that are seasonal in your region.

Subs: For example: Green Melon, canteloupe and watermelon, Apricots, Peaches, and Strawberries ... 

May I ask, Where is the Great Dismal Swamp ?  

Thanks for the compliment ... Always an enjoyable salad ... and refreshing too ...

Kind regards, 
Have nice wkend.
Ciao.
Margi.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 2, 2012)

The Great Dismal Swamp is in northeastern North Carolina and southeastern Virginia.
Here is a link to some information: The Great Dismal Swamp : A History

Sadly, the nearest tienda is about 60 miles from Casa de Hoot. I will  likely be heading to Norfolk, VA in a week or two and I will look for  those ingredients there.
That fruit salad really does sound good. 
Thanks for the recipe!!

Uh oh....I just noticed that this post will number 666 for me.  hmmm.....


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 2, 2012)

Hoot,

I have quite an interesting anecdote ... Firstly, I have been to Rich Square, N.C. and Rocky Mount, N.C. many many years ago. We have dear friends who reside in the Outerbanks, N.C. ( Nagshead - Moorehead area ) now. However, my old university pal, Mary was born and raised in Rich Square, N.C. very close to Rocky Mount. 

Norfolk, Virginia: We have been there too ... Our friend actually met us there, to guide us the rest of the way to North Carolina ... and to have lunch in Norfolk. 

North Carolina has quite a large Latin American population actually, and many Mexican immigrants have Truck Stop Eateries in the Chapel Hill, Raleigh and Rocky Mt. areas. How far are you from there ?

Let me do some research online and look at the link you have been so kind to send ...

We shall catch up ...

Have a lovely wkend,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 2, 2012)

Dear Hoot,

I have an idea, that you are on the coastal highway, in between Nagshead and Virginia Beach I would gather. Yes ?

Have been throughout this region while visiting with our dear friends Mary and Ray ... 

We had lived in South Miami Beach, Florida from 1986 - 1992 ... 

During this time, we used to make the car trek up Interstate 95 to see my parents and old friends in Manhattan and we always stopped in North Carolina to spend a few days with Mary and Ray and then, stop off in Virginia Beach to see an another old buddy of the family, Demetria who worked at the Reilly School of Massage Therapy and then off to Washington D.C. for some museums, fab restaurants and culture. 

My parents spent winters in South Miami Beach for years as we did; however, I preferred San Francisco, California culturally, gastronomically and oenologically. 

The Vet and I had lived abroad since 1992, however, in a few different countries ... He is a specialist in Cattle Medical Research ... 

Now the gals are married and have children of their own. One is in Zürich, Switzerland and one is in between St. Augustine, Florida and Daytona. 

Thanks for sending the lovely guide to the zone ... Funky name I have to say ... it is too pretty to be called the dismal swamp !!!

kind regards.
ciao,
Margi.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 2, 2012)

Margi,
This is perfect for my family and for me as well. It looks wonderful and I'll be putting it together next weekend for Ma's Sunday. Thank you.
kades


----------



## niquejim (Jun 2, 2012)

That would go really well with a great hamburger....sorry


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 3, 2012)

*Kades:  Gorgeous Looking Fruit Salad*

 Buongiorno Kades,

Thanks so much for your lovely compliment ... This is gorgeous looking and like a rainbow chockful of stunner refreshing fruit ... I use Mascarpone however, one can use Greek Yogurt or Crême Fraîche or Ricotta ... or a Greek Yogurt with Strawberries for Rose Color ... 

Have fun with it ... I am sure, all shall enjoy.

Kind regards, Ciao,
Have lovely Sunday.
Margaux


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 3, 2012)

*Niquejim:  Would Be Alot More Refreshing With Shrimp*



niquejim said:


> That would go really well with a great hamburger....sorry


 

Buongiorno Niquejim,

This tropical fruit salad pairs lovely with shrimp or fresh white fish.

However, I respect the food philosophy, each to his or her own, if you prefer ground beef with the this salad. 

Have a nice wkend,
Ciao.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 3, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Hoot,
> 
> I have quite an interesting anecdote ... Firstly, I have been to *Rich Square, N.C.* and Rocky Mount, N.C. many many years ago. We have dear friends who reside in the Outerbanks, N.C. ( Nagshead - Moorehead area ) now. However, my old university pal, Mary was born and raised in Rich Square, N.C. very close to Rocky Mount.
> 
> ...



I reckon what they say is true. It really is a small world! 
Rich Square is about 20 minutes from Casa de Hoot. Rocky Mount is about 60 miles away. Raleigh is about 2 hours away. Chapel Hill, about two and a half hours.
I generally travel to Norfolk when hunting for exotic ingredients and interesting things to see and do. I used to have kin there, and have many friends in that neck of the woods. I truly love Hatteras but don't get there nearly as much as I would like.
I would never have guessed that a worldly and wise traveler like you would have ever heard of Rich Square...Amazing!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 3, 2012)

Hoot, Buongiorno,

Rich Square, North Carolina: As mentioned, I would of never known of this small textile town, if it were not for a dear university friend, Mary ... She was born in this town and her family worked at the textile and sleepwear corporation located there, called Happy People.

She now lives with her husband in the Outer Banks, and her grown children are in the vicinity, her daughter in Chapel Hill and her son in Raleigh. 

Life presents us with some truly wonderful experiences, and Mary and Ray are one of them ... Of course, Rich Square happened to be where she grew up ... None the less, imagine on the other foot, a Rich Square Native in MANHATTAN ! She adopted terrifically too !



Have a lovely Sunday.
Kind regards. 
Ciao, Margi.


----------

